# NCEES CD AM Question #1



## tobeeepe (Apr 10, 2007)

Has anybody tried the practice and timed exams in NCEES CD that comes with the book?

I have trouble with the AM Question #1, (Present worth problem) in both practice and timed exam.

It seemed exact copy of the problem #102 in the book with numbers changed. But do you agree with the solutions in the CD?


----------



## McEngr (Apr 11, 2007)

tobeeepe said:


> Has anybody tried the practice and timed exams in NCEES CD that comes with the book?I have trouble with the AM Question #1, (Present worth problem) in both practice and timed exam.
> 
> It seemed exact copy of the problem #102 in the book with numbers changed. But do you agree with the solutions in the CD?


Don't waste your time with the practice CD. Half of the problems are wrong and it is not practical to beat your head trying to figure them out. That CD is an embarrasment to the NCEES. Trust me... I've struggled through it recognizing many, many errors. Save your time and go over the stuff you've already studied - just keep that CD out of your prep time.

Sincerely,

McE


----------



## braverex (Apr 11, 2007)

tobeeepe said:


> Has anybody tried the practice and timed exams in NCEES CD that comes with the book?I have trouble with the AM Question #1, (Present worth problem) in both practice and timed exam.
> 
> It seemed exact copy of the problem #102 in the book with numbers changed. But do you agree with the solutions in the CD?


Yeah, the solution in the CD is wrong. If you do the practice exam and look at the hint it is assuming the wrong value for the maintenance costs. The correct answer should be D as the value I get is $192,520


----------



## tobeeepe (Apr 11, 2007)

braverex said:


> Yeah, the solution in the CD is wrong. If you do the practice exam and look at the hint it is assuming the wrong value for the maintenance costs. The correct answer should be D as the value I get is $192,520


These are the answers I got:

Practice problem: 50k, 50k, 18k/year per unit, PW = 174,000

Timed problem: 45k, 45k, 18k/year per unit, PW = 165,000


----------



## tobeeepe (Apr 11, 2007)

tobeeepe said:


> These are the answers I gotractice problem: 50k, 50k, 18k/year per unit, PW = 174,000
> 
> Timed problem: 45k, 45k, 18k/year per unit, PW = 165,000



And I also agree with all other answers AM and PM (Power) practice and timed.


----------



## braverex (Apr 12, 2007)

tobeeepe said:


> These are the answers I gotractice problem: 50k, 50k, 18k/year per unit, PW = 174,000
> 
> Timed problem: 45k, 45k, 18k/year per unit, PW = 165,000


The question on my cd was 55k,55k, and 20k/year per unit...


----------



## mwhayden (Jul 9, 2007)

The NCEES problems are a joke. I worked this problem until I went blind. I then took it to my company's CFO and was laughed out of his office.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 9, 2007)

Problem #1 on the CD is wrong. I believe it is also wrong in the book. Find the errata at NCEES' website as there are several other corrections to the book. Get the errata for all of "the other board"'s materials that you have while you're at it.

Note there is also one problem on the power module of NCEES' practice test that deals with a Design E motor. Design E motors were removed from the NEC in 2005 so this question is no longer applicable. Don't waste a bunch of time scratching your head over it like I did.


----------



## theplayer (Jul 10, 2007)

I know the cd is wrong but am not sure about the book. Check to see if any errata has been put out yet.


----------

